# Lionel Richie



## -Oy- (Jul 5, 2018)

I had the pleasure to photograph Lionel Richie in concert recently. Tricky as us pros had to shoot from way back at the mixer desk so the big lens had to come out!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2018)

Came out great! I can feel the energy.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 5, 2018)

Great picture!  He is a favorite of mine.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 5, 2018)

All Night Long is one of our favorites AND when he was the lead singer for the Commodores (way back when).


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 5, 2018)

A few more 

1.






2. 






3. 






4.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2018)

Absolutely Superb!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 5, 2018)

Fantastic photos. He looks great as well.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2018)

Great photos, Oy.
Lionel looks wonderful at age 69.
One of my favs is "Endless Love" (duet with Diana Ross)...I remember the movie with Brooke Shields and the soundtrack was perfect.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2018)

Always liked that man.   Great pictures.   Thanx.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words folks


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2018)

Fabulous photos . Lionel Ritchie does look great at 69 and he still sounds great.


----------

